# I think engine is toast.



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

spent last 2 days ****ing with my clutch cause i heard a knocking/rattle noise from it.... engine barely starts, and its making TERRIBLE noises overall now...
last time i rode the quad i was racing my buddy and half way through the race my bike just hicupped and lost like half the power it had. then i loaded it up and brought it home, didnt ride it untill i switched my almond spring then i heard the noise, so i assumed it was the clutching. put it back together without thinking of it, and drove it ( got a video of it ) and it started making TERRIBLE knocking, grinding noises. has almost no power, so i checked the oil and it was practically empty of oil. i have to give it alot of throttle to get it to even start...;laoithwo8etha;sodithiaw;4et


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

YUP tore the Cvt off, pulled clutches off and its HARD AND LOUD engine knock....
now what to do.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

sorry man, these motors really dont have enough oil capacity


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

don't think im going back to a kawi after this honestly. lol looking at the " howd you lose your engine " thread on here looks WAY to common to spin bearings and stuff.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

so since i have a knocking after pulling the primary off, would that mean its a spun bearing? i could only turn the primary counter clockwise about 1/4 - 1/2 a turn before it hit a valve, and now its knocking like crazy, has a slight grind to it too. trying to figure out how much this is going to cost me on monday, and if it's worth doing.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this. and yes, if the clutch is off and you still hear a knocking sound, it's a spun bearing. maybe 2. You should stop cranking it if you plan to rebuild it. You are only doing more damage the more you run it. It's gonna cost at least $2K to fix, maybe more.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah it was a very slight noise so i thought it was the primary clutch, took it for a ride down my road to have VERY little power, then it started knocking and grinding like crazy. so i brought it home , and found this. yeah if its more then 2k i doubt i'm doing it. i'll use it to fix my old 2012 brute 650 ( my dads now ) and part out the bike probably.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

short video of the noises, last time i'll be starting it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Def sounds toasted....almost sounds like a motor with no oil in it at all lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

lol i think it was at that point... but i dumped a bunch of oil in it before these videos lol, now i'm just figuring out what exactly i need to do , to fix this.. ive never done a rebuild before..not a single clue where to start.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Didn't you just get this bike 

the wetter the better


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah i've had it for maybe 2 months at the most...


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry to see this, there are alot of posts on here about oil consumption with these brutes some people don't have a problem and some use alot of oil. I did alot of research on these bikes before I bought mine this site has the most info on brutes you will ever find. A good rule on these is to always check the oil.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah i check before the trip but i didnt think it would run out on only a 6 hour ride..lol, but IF i rebuild it, it shouldn't use oil anymore..


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

It shouldn't have "ran out" of oil in a 6 hour ride. If it did then there was something else going on. If it uses 2 quarts of oil that quick it would have been obviously smoking. Or, you should have seen signs of it leaking from some where.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

My mud pro needs valve seals and smoked on acceleration and deceleration but I don't burn that much oil... you may have a leak some where

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i knew the seals were leaking, but not enough to have a puddle or traces it was a fast leak..and i i never personally saw any smoke so im clueless :S


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Regardless of oil or not going somewhere, the damage is done now so now it is whether or not to rebuild or part out and once it is rebuilt if done right you shouldn't burn oil....I have the same amount of oil on the dipstick when I do a oil change as I did when I did the last oil change meaning if it is full right before I drain it the bike is still full


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah i think i am going to rebuild it, wont get done for probably a couple months.. was already working on getting a new transmission for my truck, and had a holiday trailer lined up with my girls dad to buy, and now this.. i think it's time to hit the oil patch for some work lol, but when i rebuild it, i'm probably going to put a 840bbk in it too.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck but honestly I would just do a high compression 750 bore 

the wetter the better


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

why do you say that? more reliable?


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree, If your cylinders are good. Go with the std bore kit. Great power for the money. Use whats left over and get all your oem parts. You can not go wrong with a std bore thats set up right. all the power you'll need.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

well from the sound it makes, sort of a metal on metal grinding..i doubt the cylinders are good...would atleast be my guess.


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

Did you have any troubles with your 2012 650?


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

no, it only had 500km's on it when i rolled it though. i'm sort of leaning towards doing the 650 internals with a HC kit on it maybe. the 650 has pretty much the same power as the 750 pretty much


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

ya im not blown away from the 750 power. works good but not the strongest engine for that mil size


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

my 650 would keep up to my buddis XMR 800 up untill about 50km/h then he would pull away, so i was more impressed with the 650 then the 750.


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

i agree, im selling one of my 12 brutes so i can move up to a 1000.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i wish i could just buy a new quad rather then fix this one. lol i would LOVE a can am.. but i have too much other stuff to buy. lol not too mention a can am up here costs 15,000$+


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

ya i am buying a 13 XMR as soon as my brute sells. Expensive but all Im gonna put in it is gas and oil, no time, and no mods. Im in ab too and they are way too much $$$ here!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

oh i see! yeah like i said, i would LOVE to have one, my buddies XMR 800 is impressive. I'm debating on working up north for a bit with my girls dad to help with all these bills that suddenly came up... quad engine, trucks transmission, truck needs tires and was in the middle of buying a holiday trailer. lol i need a money tree!


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

"It never rains, but it pours" SARGE has 60 hrs on him. If your money tree plan works out I'll knock the price down for you. lol


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

lol as much as i like the brutes.. dont think i'd go to another kawi after hearing all the engine problems..it seems like A LOT of people throw rods/spin bearings lol


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

ya im gonna can am up as soon as possible


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah would be nice!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

My brute or my buddies have never had rod bearing or anything as such....I love kawis but I have also had decent luck with them 

the wetter the better


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i know 4 other guys i ride with, that own brutes, and 3 have no trouble but one has ALOT of trouble lol so i dont know, im really on the fence about deciding to fix this or not. i called kawasaki and they quoted me 2400$ for parts, and for a full rebuild was 5000$ lol i'm thinking i may tear the engine apart and see what it needs before i decide anything.


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

adam6604 said:


> i know 4 other guys i ride with, that own brutes, and 3 have no trouble but one has ALOT of trouble lol so i dont know, im really on the fence about deciding to fix this or not. i called kawasaki and they quoted me 2400$ for parts, and for a full rebuild was 5000$ lol i'm thinking i may tear the engine apart and see what it needs before i decide anything.


good plan


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Definitely let us know whats going on with the internals and take some pics for us.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm sure ill be asking a bunch of questions and posting pics since this is my first time touching an atv engine lol

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> My brute or my buddies have never had rod bearing or anything as such....I love kawis but I have also had decent luck with them
> 
> the wetter the better


i here ya, I love kawie too. The fact is some bikes are built on a friday afternoon. Every company has a product failure %. The only problem I've ever had with brutes is overheating, and I fixed that.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i llove the look of the brutes, sound, and the torque.. but after the stories of these 750's being so prone to failing ( Rods, bearings, cranks ), and after being quoted 5000$ to get the dealer to do a rebuild for me makes me really want to turn away. but yeah other then this engine failing, only other problems i've had were overheating, Wires underneath the seat rotting away, and the amount of money i spend making it bigger then the other brutes around me ( lol ) so i'm pretty 50/50 with how i feel about kawi. lol


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Kawi has its problems , my buddys xmr 800 4 weeks old the fittings for the air shocks broke and he cracked the frame right under the machine and he takes care with this machine like you wouldent believe, its in the shop for 3 weeks to a month to replace the frame!


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

i've heard the rads have a tendency swell too. There is a warranty update for it but every bike has its issues,except hondas from the late 80's. go figure!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah i wouldnt buy an XMR that's for sure, my buddy has a 2011 xmr 800 and its always in the shop for something. He's atleast warrentied..when i had my 2012 650 once i snorkeled it i was told warrenty is basically out the window lol. my dad rides polaris and he has ZERO problems with it, bunch of my cousins are the same way.. so im torn between keeping the kawi after the rebuild, or selling it for a popo.. i'd like a can am but polaris is half the price. lol


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

ya my Father inlaw has a 2009 800 sportsman. Very nice ride, it has it problems too but they are all simple fixes.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

well considering my 2012 brute 650 was 10,500 new, and i can get a polairs 850XP with power steering for 9000$ almost sells itself.. not sure why i didnt buy it in the first place lol


----------

